# 

## Krzychos

Zamierzam zrobić prysznic bez brodzika z odpływem liniowym, na piętrze i na parterze mojego domu. W domu nie ma jeszcze posadzek, w łazienkach będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe.

Mam następujące pytania:
1. Jak zamocować odpływ liniowy ?,na jakim etapie prac ?, na jakiej wysokości ?, jak daleko od ściany?, czy istnieje możliwość póżniejszej drobnej regulacji góra-dół przy kładzeniu płytek?

2. Jakie są i jak  jest kolejność kładzenia warst izolacji, folii, zaprawy itp. itd.

3. Czy zrobienie prysznica tego typu na piętrze nie jest niebezpieczne ze względu na przeciekanie wody.

4. Kto zajmuje się instalacją odpływu liniowego: hydraulik, ekipa robiąca wylewki czy kafelkarz ?

Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## wingerman

Ja na poczatek z malym apelem.


*Ludzie uzupelniajcie w swoich profilach miejscowosc*, wiadomo odrazu w okolo jakiego regionu toczy sie rozmowa o np. dobrej/zlej firmie, budowie, materialach, pogodzie i kto wie czym jeszcze. Natomiast udzielajac wam odpowiedzi co gdzi mozna kupic nie trzeba sie dopytywac - *a skad jestes* lub po udzieleniu odpowiedzi wy nie bedziecie musieli pisac - *wszystko fajnie la ja mieszkam w drugiej czesci kraju.*

To forum z zalozenia ma ulatwiac nam wszystkim zycie i to robi calkiem niezle, jednak nie utrudniajmy go sobie sami.

Pozdrawiam





> Zamierzam zrobić prysznic bez brodzika z odpływem liniowym, na piętrze i na parterze mojego domu. W domu nie ma jeszcze posadzek, w łazienkach będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe.
> 
> Mam następujące pytania:
> 1. Jak zamocować odpływ liniowy ?,na jakim etapie prac ?, na jakiej wysokości ?, jak daleko od ściany?, czy istnieje możliwość póżniejszej drobnej regulacji góra-dół przy kładzeniu płytek?
> 
> 2. Jakie są i jak  jest kolejność kładzenia warst izolacji, folii, zaprawy itp. itd.
> 
> 3. Czy zrobienie prysznica tego typu na piętrze nie jest niebezpieczne ze względu na przeciekanie wody.
> 
> ...


1. odplyw a wlasciwie jego syfon _(zalezy jakiej firmy)_ mocujesz podczas robienia _(spadkow)_ podlogi w brodziku, na wysokosci odpowiedniej do koncowej wysokosci plytek jak rowniez rury odplywowej. Odleglosc od sciany to tak naprawde zalezy od projektu _(ja montuje najczesciej na styku sciany)_Tak jest mozliwosc regulacji _(prawdopodobnie tez zalezy to od firmy)_.

2. takie jak napisales

3. nie, nie jest niebezpieczne jesli robi to ktos kto ma o tym pojecie i doswiadczenie bys potem przez lata mogl spac spokojnie a w domu nie zakwitl grzyb w scianach czy stropach.

4. to pewnie zalezy od tego czy i kto ma o tym pojecie. 
W moim przypadku wszystkie te rzeczy _(wylewka wyrownujaca, hydraulika, glazura)_ robie sam.

----------


## Krzychos

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

Napisałeś żeby odpływ liniowy umiejscowić przy samej ścianie, ale jam dopiero gołe tynki na ścianach, więc pewnie należy uwzględnić grubość kafelek.

----------


## Piotrek T

wingerman
pewnie mnie przeklnie ale jeszcze raz dzisiaj zaznacze że podstawa to izolacja 
http://pl-pl.sopro.com/init/products...o_dsf_523.html
ten towar daje ci gwarancję że nic nie przecieknie sprawdzony !
Zostaw miejsce w obrębie brodzika bez wylewki lepiej to dopasować do konkretnego systemu

----------


## wingerman

> Dzięki za odpowiedź.
> 
> Napisałeś żeby odpływ liniowy umiejscowić przy samej ścianie, ale jam dopiero gołe tynki na ścianach, więc pewnie należy uwzględnić grubość kafelek.


Piszac "przy samej scianie" mialem na mysli efekt koncowy.

Cos nie cos zawsze mozna podpowiedziec nie znaczy, ze wszystko.  :wink: 




> wingerman
> pewnie mnie przeklnie ale jeszcze raz dzisiaj zaznacze że podstawa to izolacja 
> http://pl-pl.sopro.com/init/products...o_dsf_523.html
> ten towar daje ci gwarancję że nic nie przecieknie sprawdzony !
> Zostaw miejsce w obrębie brodzika bez wylewki lepiej to dopasować do konkretnego systemu


No co ty.
*Piotrek T* tu mamy watek w ktorym hydroizolacja to szczegonie wazna sprawa, nawet wazniejsza od samego wpustu liniowego.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotrek T

Fajnie że mamy jedno zdanie na ten temat .
Myślę jednak że wykonanie tego odpływu liniowego powinna przejąć odpowiednio doświadczona ekipa budowlana zastosowanie materiałów odpowiednich do danej inwestycji to  gwarancja że nic nie będzie ciekło ,gniło itd.

----------


## cieszynianka

Koniecznie dobra przeciwwilgociowa izolacja!!!
Np.:

http://www.mira.ee/dwnl.php?op=cat&id=338

http://b2b.yellowpages.pl/index.html...ategoria=14006
 :Wink2:

----------


## Sad Ripper

Cze,
ja instalowałem u sibie to cudo firmy Viega - jeśli masz zrobione już wylewki to możesz mieć mały problem. Otóż syfon, choć regulowany, ma około 17 cm - więc jeśli rury nie są odpowiednio położone, to może być ciężko i sporo kucia.

U mnie wyglądało to tak: na szczęście parter. Idea się pojawiła dopiero po położeniu wylewek, więc z jednej strony za późno, a z drugiej strony ostatni moment. Pod łazienką mam piwnicę techniczną, więc wywierciłem dużą dziurę w podłodze i syfon wpuściłem do piwnicy, bo inaczej byłby problem ze spadkami. Wszystkie akcesoria uszczelniające do Viegi da się dostać w sklepie, w którym kupisz sprzęt. Działa bosko i jest śliczne. Coś jeszcze?

----------


## Krzychos

Wylewek jeszcze nie mam, ale może być problem na piętrze, bo tam zaplanowałem wylewki o grubości 10 cm (drzwi balkonowe drewniane w pokojach już wstawione)  rury PCV już są położone.

Ponad to, zrobię chyba tak:  
1.ekipa posadzkarzy położy styropian, folie itp.
2. hydraulik ułoży podłogówkę
3. posadzkarze wyleją beton ale w miejscu gdzie ma być brodzik betonu nie wylewają
4. kafelkarz (może z pomocą hydraulika) zakłada odpływ liniowy, uzupełnia brakującą wylewkę, uwzględniając odpowiednie spadki, kładzie płytki.

----------


## cieszynianka

Tu jest nasz odpływ liniowy jeszcze bez płytek i bez ścianki:



Tu już z ścianką i z drzwiami:









 :Wink2:

----------


## pattaya

zastosuj płytę wedi

----------


## Spartankaa

Wznawiam temat. czy ktos ma odplyw linowy bez brodzika i kafle polozone w caro? Powiedziano mi, ze wtedy ciezko bardzo jest uzyskac odpowiednie katy/spadki na kaflach aby woda ladnie splywala i nie stala na podlodze po prysznicu.
Dzieki!

----------


## Spartankaa

Nikt nie ma caro i odplywu liniowego?
Niemozliwe  :Smile:

----------


## gościa 2309

Witam!Odpływ liniowy montujemy zazwyczaj na całej szerokości prysznica więc wykonanie spadku nie powinno robić żadnego problemu.(Spadek wykonujemy wtedy w kierunku odpływu).Dotyczy to również płytek w caro.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## robcio585

Witam!
Mam odpływ liniowy oraz płytki położone w caro. Odpływ jest na całej szerokości prysznica, nie ma większego problemu ze zrobieniem skosu. 
Za to mam problem z drzwiami prysznicowymi. Spadek jest w dużym skosie i miedzy podłoga a drzwiami powstała trójkątna szczelina 1,5 cm.
Może miał ktoś taki problem i jak go skorygować?

----------


## Spartankaa

Dzieki. No wlasnie mi zwrocono uwage na te szczeline, ktra moze powstac przy takim odplywie i caro. Polecono nam wtedy zastosowac taka uszczelke czy tez bylo to nazwane listwa, ktora pracuje i tam gdzie ma miec 2mm "sciesnia sie" a tam gdzie ma miec 1.5cm ma tyle. Nie wiem czy dobrze tlumacze, nie widziaalm tego ale ponoc cos takiego istnieje.

----------


## Spartankaa

> Witam!
> Mam odpływ liniowy oraz płytki położone w caro. Odpływ jest na całej szerokości prysznica, nie ma większego problemu ze zrobieniem skosu. 
> Za to mam problem z drzwiami prysznicowymi. Spadek jest w dużym skosie i miedzy podłoga a drzwiami powstała trójkątna szczelina 1,5 cm.
> Może miał ktoś taki problem i jak go skorygować?


Moglbys wyslac fotki takiej podlogi i moze tej szczeliny jakbys dal rade? Bylabym wdzieczna. e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## daro44

Polecam odpływy liniowe firmy Kesmet, które w ofercie posiadają odpływy na wymiar i tylko 65mm zabudowy.

----------


## Tomek63

Witam!
Gdybyś chciała zobaczyć jak montuje się odpływy liniowe to możesz dowiedzieć się tego z filmu: http://zaaranzowani.pl/aktualnosci/o...dzielo-sztuki/

--
Tomek

----------


## jaremy

podnosze temat. powiedzcie jakiej firmy kupić odpływ liniowy tak aby zachowany był rozsądek ceny do jakości

----------


## Spartankaa

Nasze juz wykonana i uzytkowane, woda splywa bardzo ladnie. Jedyne na co nie zwrocilam uwagi to w kabinie Huppe tej co mamy na dole, ten prog na dole przymocowany do podlogi jest dosc niski i nieraz woda sie przez niego wylewa, jak mocniej leci z prysznica. Ale to drobiazg, mi osobiscie az tak bardzo nie przeszkadza.

----------


## Cichosza

Witam, 
Jestem nowa na forum, postanowiłam się zarejestrować żeby  zweryfikować porady moich fachowców od wykończenia domu.
Czytając na forum podstawowe zasady wykonania odpływu liniowego utwierdzam się w przekonaniu że panowie się ńie popisali.
Moje pytanie - jak teraz z tego wybrnąć.
Mamy odpływ liniowy firmy Kesmet, zakrywany płytką, ulokowany przy ściance naprzeciwko wejścia do prysznica. Szer 50cm. 
Po puszczeniu deszczownicy woda trochę spływa a trochę gromadzi się w brodziku żeby po minucie zacząć wylewać się na łazienkę.
Podejrzewam dwie przyczyny - za mały/ wąski odpływ  - ale zgodnie z opisem producenta 40l powinno wystarczyć i druga sprawa - panowie praktyczńie nie zrobili spadku. Na moje zarzuty o wadliwym wykonaniu odpowiedzieli że przecież będą drzwi więc nie ma problemu. 
Proszę o poradę -
Czy mam skuwač glazurę i wkuwając głebiej odpływ zrobić potem spadek?
Czy zrobić próg z kafelek przed wejściem żeby woda się nie wylewała ?
Czy po założeniu drzwi (czego de facto nie planowałam) nie będzie problemu ( boję się basenu wewnątrz)
Pozdrawiam i proszę speców o pilną poradę (jeszcze się z panami nie rozliczyłam a ewidentnie nie mają ochoty poprawiać)... :sad:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeśli nie ma spadku, to woda nie spływa wystarczająco szybko i nic z tym nie zrobisz. Jest to ewidentna fuszerka i szczerze mówiąc radziłbym pójść z fachowcami na noże niech to poprawią. Roboty trochę będzie, podłoga w brodziku do skucia łącznie z wylewką i odpływ do osadzenia od nowa, ale taki odpływ żeby dobrze działał musi być dobrze zrobiony, nie przeskoczy się tego. Dorabianie na podłodze progu, drzwi z uszczelką u dołu - to wszystko pomoże, ale tylko częściowo, to mogłyby być półśrodki do ratowania tyłka, gdyby z jakichś powodów robienie tego od nowa nie wchodziło już w grę, ale nie godziłbym się na to jeśli tylko jest taka możliwość.

Jest tylko jedno "ale", które może nam tu bruździć - czy kupiony odpływ był na pewno z dobrą wysokością montażu, czy jego założenie było u Ciebie w ogóle realne? Bo jeśli się okaże, że chłopaki zrobili tak jak zrobili, bo niżej się nie dało, nie pozwalały na to zbyt cienkie warstwy podłogi, to problem jest większy, trzeba albo wymienić odpływ na inny, niższy albo podkuć to co jest poniżej, co niekoniecznie musi być dobrym pomysłem (zależy co tam jest)

----------


## Cichosza

Bardzo dziękuję za błyskawiczną i fachową odpowiedź
Czyli muszę skuwać  :sad:  
Możliwe ze glazurnik dostosował sie do poziomu odpływu, który zostal za mało wpuszczony  w strop przez hydraulika - ale zakładam że jeżeli bardziej sie go wkuć nie dało (zgodnie z prosbą wykonawcy kupiliśmy taki z metalowy o niewielkiej grubości) to powinni mi powiedzieć ze nie można osiągnąć spadku i podnieślibyśmy poziom kabiny z opcją progu na wejściu. Na szczęście nie muszę dochodzić kto popełnił błąd bo to wszystko jedna ekipa zarządzana przez jedną osobę. 
Mam jeszcze pytanie - jeżeli nie uda mi się ich namówić na powrót to z jakim kosztem powinnam sie liczyć - skucie podlłogi (twardy gres)  ponowne podkucie spływu (zakładam że się da), zaizolowanie, położenie podłogi ? Okolice Warszawy.... Najwyżej zlecę komuś poprawę (wiem, nikt nie lubi poprawiać po innych) a wykonawcy potrącę z rachunku...

----------


## Jarek.P

Niestety w temacie kosztów nie pomogę, nie znam stawek za takie prace.

----------


## Cichosza

Dzieki za pomoc. Wrócili i poprawili. Podłoga została skuta, odpływ wpuszczony niżej ze 2 cm. Podłoga ułożona ze spadkiem. Spływa aż miło. Na pamiątkę mamy "gustowną" 1,5 cm fugę na ściankach bocznych przy odpływie liniowym...

----------


## edde

no to fachowcy znowu sie nie popisali  :smile:  przecież dla dobrego fachowca ucięcie wklejenie 1,5 cm paska płytki nie stanowi problemu, można też pokombinować i wkomponować w to miejsce np. pasek mozaiki

----------


## Jarek.P

I fuga na styku ściany i podłogi jest jeszcze pewnie z fugi, nie z silikonu? Echhhhh....  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## boonk

> no to fachowcy znowu sie nie popisali  przecież dla dobrego fachowca ucięcie wklejenie 1,5 cm paska płytki nie stanowi problemu, można też pokombinować i wkomponować w to miejsce np. pasek mozaiki


 Podbijam temat.... Czy docinac taki pasek na ścianie ze skosa? Bo wyciecie skosu z calej płytki spowodowało by podcinanie po obwodzie calej łazienki wszystkich płytek 30×60. Jak to sie wykonuje poprosze o poradę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak to sie wykonuje poprosze o poradę.


Ja mam spadek przez całą łazienkę. Na oko niezauważalny.

----------


## boonk

Ktos jeszcze ma poradę? Wszystkie płytki ścinac o wartość skosu do odpływu? Okolo 1,5 cm?

----------

